# Thread, sticky



## JLanguage

Is there an equivalent to the English thread in the Internet sense? Ex. The informative *thread* in the Portuguese forum was posted by Outsider. what about stickies? Is there an equivalent for that?

I'm especially wondering about Hebrew, but also any other language is good too.

Thanks in Advance,
-Jonathan


----------



## Thomas1

hi JLanguage
in Polish we have an equivalent of "thread" -> wątek, however, we don't have an equivalent of "sticky" (at least that i know about)-> Polish fora use English word "sticky"

cheers
Thomas


----------



## JJchang

In Chinese it's called 話題, hua4 ti2, "discussion topic". 
The literary translation of thread is only used in the programming sense.


----------



## Whodunit

Actually, the German translation for "thread" is "Faden", e.g. "den Faden verlieren" --> lose one's thread.

But as far as this forum is concerned, we use "der/das Thread". I'm not sure about the gender. For more info about the other forum German words, look here.


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Is there an equivalent to the English thread in the Internet sense? Ex. The informative *thread* in the Portuguese forum was posted by Outsider. what about stickies? Is there an equivalent for that?
> 
> I'm especially wondering about Hebrew, but also any other language is good too.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> -Jonathan


 
In Hebrew it's פתיל or שירשור.


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:
			
		

> In Hebrew it's פתיל or שירשור.



שירשור = shirshor?
פתיל = fatil?

How to pronounce 'em?


----------



## garryknight

In the Spanish posts I've seen, both here and in Usenet newsgroups, 'hilo' is often used. But 'thread' seems to be used just as often.


----------



## amikama

whodunit said:
			
		

> שירשור = shirshor?
> פתיל = fatil?
> 
> How to pronounce 'em?


 
Almost correct...
שירשור = shirsh*u*r
פתיל = *p*til


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:
			
		

> Almost correct...
> שירשור = shirsh*u*r
> פתיל = *p*til



Thank you.


----------



## LV4-26

As far as I know (being a user of only one French site), a thread is either "un sujet" or "un topic". A sticky is "un post-it". A forum is "une rubrique".


----------



## Agnieszka1980

In some Polish forums 'sticky' is translated as 'przyklejony'.

PS.
This thread made me wonder - what's the correct plural form of 'forum'? I can see 'fora' in Tomasz1's post but when I looked it up in Cambridge Dictionary, the given form was 'forums'...


----------



## panjandrum

CLICK HERE for the most recent thread on forums/fora


----------



## Jana337

Agnieszka1980 said:
			
		

> In some Polish forums 'sticky' is translated as 'przyklejony'.
> 
> PS.
> This thread made me wonder - what's the correct plural form of 'forum'? I can see 'fora' in Tomasz1's post but when I looked it up in Cambridge Dictionary, the given form was 'forums'...



Go here and here. And if you wish to discuss this topic, start a new wątek please.  

Jana


----------



## Jana337

In Czech: vlákno (both for the original meaning of "thread" and in discussion forums).
I googled sticky - it is simply called sticky. I found one Slovak forum with "prilepené", which is closer to "stuck" than "sticky". The Czech word would be "přilepené".

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Actually, the German translation for "thread" is "Faden", e.g. "den Faden verlieren" --> lose one's thread.
> 
> But as far as this forum is concerned, we use "der/das Thread". I'm not sure about the gender. For more info about the other forum German words, look here.


Ironically, the learners of German in this forum coin the German word "der Faden" while some German natives put up a fierce resistence, sticking to "der Thread". 

Jana


----------



## meili

Thread is _sinulid _in Filipino (and _hilo _in my dialect). 
I am not a native Tagalog speaker, though.


----------



## spakh

thread used in these sites is başlık (meaning topic) in Turkish, but its first meaning is iplik.(as Faden in German)


----------



## jazyk

I've never needed to actually say it in Portuguese, but from now I'll call it _fio_. But of course other existing words are at our disposal: tema, tópico, assunto, discussão, etc.


----------



## Outsider

It _is_ a difficult word to translate...

I've got used to writing _tópico_, but I'm still not fully satisfied with this translation.


----------



## Anatoli

Thread - in Russian it's usually referred to as "ветка" (v'*e*tka) - literally "branch", "twig". Not all Russian know and use the word, though, even if they use online forums and sometimes use the English word "thread".

Less often "топик" (transliteration of "topic") is used. Not 100% sure about "sticky" but I found it as "прикреплённая".


----------



## elroy

In Arabic, we use موضوع (_mawDuu'_ - "topic").  I have, however, seen خيط (_khayT_ - literally "thread") on some forums.

"Sticky" is موضوع مثبت (_mawDuu' muthabbat_ - "fastened/secured/stuck topic").


----------



## Ilmo

In Finnish, we use the term *viestiketju* that is literally *message chain*.

Sticky is in Finnish *tarra* or maybe better in this case *tarralappu*, literally translaed *adhesive note* (like those brand name "post-it" stickies used in offices.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

(Web) thread: *«(Δικτυακό) νήμα»* [(ðikti.aˈko) ˈnima] (both neut.) more commonly just *«νήμα»* [ˈnima] (neut.).

-MoGr *«νήμα»* [ˈnima] (neut.) --> _thread, thin cord, filament, yarn_ < Classical deverbative neut. noun *«νῆμα» nêmă* --> _thread, yarn_ < Classical v. *«νέω» néō* --> _to spin_ (PIE *sneh₁- _to spin_ cf Lat. nēre, Proto-Germanc *nēaną, _to sew_ > Ger. nähen, Dt. naaien; Proto-Slavic *nitь, _thread_ > Rus. нить, Bul. нишка, Cz. nit, Svk niť, Pol. nić).

Sticky (topic): *«Μόνιμο θέμα»* [ˈmonimo ˈθema] (both neut.), --> _permanent theme_, or, *«μόνιμο νήμα»* [ˈmonimo ˈnima] (both neut.) --> _permanent thread_.

-MoGr nominal *«μόνιμος, -μη, -νο»* [ˈmonimos] (masc.), [ˈmonimi] (fem.), [ˈmonimo] (neut.) --> _permanent, constant, regular, standing_ < Classical deverbal nominal *«μόνιμος, -ος, ον» mónimŏs* (masc. & fem.), *mónimŏn* (neut.) --> _staying, steadfast, stable, steady_ < Classical v. *«μένω» ménō* --> _to remain, stay, wait, expect, stand fast_ (PIE *men- _to stay_ cf Skt. मन्दयति (mandayati), _to stand still_, Lat. manēre, ToA/B mäsk, _to reside_, Arm. մնալ (mnal), _to stay_).


----------



## Dymn

I have read the literal translation _fil _in Catalan and _hilo _in Spanish. _Thread _is also used but less common in my opinion.


----------

